# Parker Maxxfly basses!!!



## Djent (Jan 19, 2012)

NAMM 2012: Parker Maxx Fly Bass | I Heart Guitar

Only problem: They cost as much as a Fodera ($6000!!). But, they've got a piezo, P and MM pickups, and probably the carbon fiber back, as well as a SEXY fretless model, so this lands on my GAS list.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 20, 2012)

a poplar neck on a $6,000 + bass = no thankyou


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 20, 2012)

iron blast said:


> a poplar neck on a $6,000 + bass = no thankyou



Misinformed sentiment.

Poplar, like any other wood, comes in a variety of grades. Parker uses the good stuff. Its likely that the Poplar Parker uses is nicer than the Maple or Mahogany that Ibanez uses. 

In any case, that's a steep price, but they'll sell some of them.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 20, 2012)

iron blast said:


> a poplar neck on a $6,000 + bass = no thankyou


 
parker guitars have a basswood neck, and the play and sound better than pretty much anything out there.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 20, 2012)

This price is absurd. Think what you could(n't?) Get for 6k from 80% of luthiers.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh man, why am I into weird ass and expensice guitars and basses? -.-
Would kill for the fretless bass..


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 20, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Misinformed sentiment.
> 
> Poplar, like any other wood, comes in a variety of grades. Parker uses the good stuff. Its likely that the Poplar Parker uses is nicer than the Maple or Mahogany that Ibanez uses.
> 
> In any case, that's a steep price, but they'll sell some of them.





I never discount any wood unless it's full of nails and knot-holes.

Perhaps not even then!!

Look beautiful and although that price guarantees only the most ardent fans or professionals will pick them up I do think a book-matched Maxxfly Bass + Dragonfly 7 would look good on my wall.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 22, 2012)

iron blast said:


> a poplar neck on a $6,000 + bass = no thankyou



what you don't realize, is that they reinforce the whole neck with carbon fibre, so that the stiffness and strength is taken care of, while the light and resonant wood lets the neck itself be resonant and acoustically loud. Usually, the body takes that job, while the neck is hard and non-resonant for strength.

you get the good part of light woods, but with a neck that is also stronger and stiffer than any wood neck.


----------



## Necris (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like a nice bass. I'd rather pick up a fly bass and a bunch of other instruments for that price though.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it looks way better than ye olde fly bass, but it does need another string or two.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 23, 2012)

Necris said:


> Looks like a nice bass. I'd rather pick up a fly bass and a bunch of other instruments for that price though.





The old Fly basses that were CF-necked with the layers of laminated spruce and quilted maple are fantastic. Wish I could have bought one when they were in regular circulation.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 23, 2012)

GenghisCoyne said:


> This price is absurd. Think what you could(n't?) Get for 6k from 80% of luthiers.




Look into what goes into making the real parkers (not the cheap ones) and you will understand the price.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Look into what goes into making the real parkers (not the cheap ones) and you will understand the price.



Yeah. Doesn't mean that it's worth it though.

Also, prices under US Music on Parkers have jumped to the realm of the absurd, frankly. They're nice guitars, but the simultaneous price increases while decreasing the complexity and cost to build the models is somewhat frustrating.


----------



## Dan (Jan 24, 2012)

loving the lambo yellow 

$6k is too steep a price for me unfortunately, id prefer a warwick and know i was getting a superior bass than taking my chances with a relitively new Parker. Don't get me wrong i know it will still be awesome, but something about it tells me it just wont have the same resonance or feel as a chunkier bass.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jan 24, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Look into what goes into making the real parkers (not the cheap ones) and you will understand the price.



look at the expense that goes into making a ________. you can put almost any custom shop (i myself would put warwick) in that space and get a product from an equal, if not (most likely?) better manufacturer, that actually has more then 22 mins experience making basses.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2012)

Frankly, the warwicks I have gotten my paws on have not left me impressed, for the currently market I would side with EBMM every time. 6K could likely translate to 4.5 at the storefront and really that isn't so bad. Unless I missed something and 6K is the street price. Custom builders always get the short end as they have to maintain the realm of reasonable without the automation or man power to match, so they don't really fall in line to well.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 25, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Misinformed sentiment.
> 
> Poplar, like any other wood, comes in a variety of grades. Parker uses the good stuff. Its likely that the Poplar Parker uses is nicer than the Maple or Mahogany that Ibanez uses.
> 
> In any case, that's a steep price, but they'll sell some of them.



My past experiences when building guitars with poplar may have swayed my opinnion of it. It was very bland and not something I prefered over maple.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 25, 2012)

This new Parker bass makes my no no parts tingle.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2012)

AwakenNoMore said:


> This new Parker bass makes my no no parts tingle.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 25, 2012)

Parkers just dont do it for me, those shapes seem almost hokey. The really high price tag doesnt help either.
Im sure they are made well and sound pretty good but wow...not my thing at all.

To each their own right?


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 25, 2012)

I had a dream last night that I owned the fretless one, then I woke up 

I want it so bad!


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 28, 2012)

The street price will be something between 4,5k - 5k, usually don get that much price of the msrp.

I tried (no photos, sorry) in the namm, was awesome to play such a lightweight bass that resonates like crazy, plus the pickups are just an awesome choice.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Feb 7, 2012)

That is one ugly bass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2012)

cGoEcYk said:


> That is one ugly bass.



Agreed, I'm one of those few that actually think the Maxx/Dragon shape is better then the standard Fly shape. I even prefered that short-lived singlecut PM model.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah...the standard Fly bass body shape is atrocious.


----------



## Key_Maker (Feb 16, 2012)

There you have, the link on Parker of the basses:

MaxxFly Bass PB12 | News


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2012)

Damn, only 6 pounds...


----------

